# Tendons and Tennis Elbow



## KennyP (May 31, 2014)

Looking for some advice on these aching tendons in my arms? They've been hurting for years off and on and a lot more since I've been lifting heavy this past year! I thought these tendons hurting in my arms was tennis elbow,until I got tennis elbow! Now in my right arm I have the real tennis elbow and these tendons in both arms are hurting too. Mainly on my chest and bicep workout days! Other than sitting out for months, does anyone have any advice on what can help heal these bad boys?


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

Compression right below the elbow - high on the forearm. I get tennis elbow from boxing and now wear an elbow strap... I know some guys also use Voodoo floss for the same thing


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 31, 2014)

Arrosti theropy and naproxen. The theropy hurts like hell, but is the only thing that helped mine.


----------



## snake (May 31, 2014)

Ya, naproxen is good but it can be tough on the body over long periods of time.

Not to second guess you but is there any chance it's in the upper part of the forearm? The reason I ask is because the tie-in points are so close it is some misdiagnosed as tennis elbow in the tri. The pain while curling or doing bi's is what to me give it away. To rule it out, apply some force in a curling motion ABOVE the wrist and see if you still have pain. If not, it may be in the wrist; that's an easy fix once you know what it is. PM me if you need to go from there and we can work around it without a lay off.

Just a thought.


----------



## KennyP (May 31, 2014)

Wow I love it Lup. Gonna order that asap! Thanks bro!


----------



## KennyP (May 31, 2014)

snake said:


> Ya, naproxen is good but it can be tough on the body over long periods of time.
> 
> Not to second guess you but is there any chance it's in the upper part of the forearm? The reason I ask is because the tie-in points are so close it is some misdiagnosed as tennis elbow in the tri. The pain while curling or doing bi's is what to me give it away. To rule it out, apply some force in a curling motion ABOVE the wrist and see if you still have pain. If not, it may be in the wrist; that's an easy fix once you know what it is. PM me if you need to go from there and we can work around it without a lay off.
> 
> Just a thought.



No, actually the tendon issue is on the outside between my shoulder and and elbow. And the tennis elbow(I believe) is directly on the back side of my elbow. And it hurts real bad when I do curls, mainly concentration curls and when I get to the end of a rep and do that extra little "twist" it hurts real bad.  I have heard of people applying that hard pressure on it before tho. I appreciate the advice brother....


----------



## ken Sass (May 31, 2014)

tens therapy


----------



## snake (May 31, 2014)

KennyP said:


> No, actually the tendon issue is on the outside between my shoulder and and elbow. And the tennis elbow(I believe) is directly on the back side of my elbow. And it hurts real bad when I do curls, mainly concentration curls and when I get to the end of a rep and do that extra little "twist" it hurts real bad.  I have heard of people applying that hard pressure on it before tho. I appreciate the advice brother....



KennyP,

Just soundedd like a sneeky forearm issue to me. Best wishes!


----------



## GreatGunz (May 31, 2014)

Brachylis tendon


----------



## Assassin32 (May 31, 2014)

I have tendinitis and arthritis in both elbows. Elbow sleeves from EliteFTS and low a dose of Deca alongside my TRT help me a ton. Also drinking shitloads of water everyday.


----------

